# Any1 doing a TUT, time under tension workout program



## zeebodybuilder (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi, everyone I have been reading about TUT , time under tension training and to me the theory behind it makes quite sense.

what confusing me is which exercises to do how many sets to do,

how should I pick my weight,

and how much rest should I have between each set?

How many exercises should I do for 1 body part?

I have searched all over google and read so many theads about he theory of putting muscle under tension but not 1 page I found where they show you what exercises to you use etc.

If any1 has any1 info please share.

The truth is whenever I go under heavy weight I blast out reps with speed and energy and honestly after reading on TUT training I can see how little tension was my working sets equalling minimal or zero gains.


----------



## zeebodybuilder (Dec 12, 2013)

Bump>>>> Any1...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just do what ever you'd usually do but slower...

That's it... Honestly lol

Weight wise well you'll find that as you go... Pick a rep range and see what weights you can lift for that many reps in that style...

I rate tut but would never do a full session of it unless injured etc...

What id do if I was to incorporate this style is do my main compound moves 1st with my usual tempo (slow neg explosive but controlled pos) then do my iso moves in this style...

So chest id do maybe

Incline press (usual tempo)

Flat db press (usual tempo)

Peck deck (tut)

You'll find things like back... Your arms may give out 1st with tut but biceps feel awesome...

The more iso the move the more effective tut is imo...

Basically use it as a finisher

All just IMO


----------



## zeebodybuilder (Dec 12, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> Just do what ever you'd usually do but slower...
> 
> That's it... Honestly lol
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your reply mate.

Ok using your example above how much sets would you do for incline bench press and flat dumbbell press.

also would you use 1 min to 1.30 sec rest between sets to keep pressure tension on muscles or will you take long rests upto 3-5 mins to fully recover from the fatigue.

Also why not use TUT for all your exercises above.

You mentioned TUT works well only with isolation exercises not compound.

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would disagree with Jim TUT works well with both isolation and compound movements all be it not all.....TUT with bench press or squats is horrific and works very well.

i use this technique in my training and those i train normally 3 sec descent is a good place to start....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i would disagree with Jim TUT works well with both isolation and compound movements all be it not all.....TUT with bench press or squats is horrific and works very well.
> 
> i use this technique in my training and those i train normally 3 sec descent is a good place to start....


Would you do your 1st exercise with tut?

Id rather a slightly heavier, more explosive style as Id have thought would recruit more fibers etc

Then finish it off with tut style...

Just to clear up tut is a slow neg and pos?

I do a slow neg on all movements tho.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Can someone explain what tut actually is etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am aware what TUT is buddy  and it depends on the muscle group if I do TUT first the intensity is high enough to warrant it IMO

Not certain how an explosive movement would recruit more muscle fibres that TUT though that's a new one I will look this up


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

zeebodybuilder said:


> Hi thanks for your reply mate.
> 
> Ok using your example above how much sets would you do for incline bench press and flat dumbbell press.
> 
> ...


For me iso works better as you can really concentrate on the muscle your working and get a good mind muscle connection...

Think about a db preacher curl... This works very well for me with tut.

Squat for me would start to feel too much lower back and other muscles that for me are not the reason I squat...

As for sets Id warm up n do a single work set on each move...

I personally think once you hit failure you have got what your gonna get from the move so move on to another unless you go lighter for a pump...

Rest is up to you...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark2021 said:


> Can someone explain what tut actually is etc


TUT is time under tension so your reps are slower than normal for example i use a 4:0:2:1 on partial dead lifts So for each rep it would be

4 seconds down

0 second rest at the bottom of the lift

2 seconds to lift

1 second at the top of the lift then repeat.....

But you can apply many different ways


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I am aware what TUT is buddy  and it depends on the muscle group if I do TUT first the intensity is high enough to warrant it IMO
> 
> Not certain how an explosive movement would recruit more muscle fibres that TUT though that's a new one I will look this up


I know you know... Was just making sure we were on the same page for my benefit hence the ?... I was asking you lol

Not just explosive but heavier weight too...

Did say heavier more explosive.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> For me iso works better as you can really concentrate on the muscle your working and get a good mind muscle connection...
> 
> Think about a db preacher curl... This works very well for me with tut.
> 
> ...


That's a good way to do it my point is it is not the only way, I cannot squat heavy so a 3:1:2:1 box squat allows me to raise the intensity so I get a good session without needing to lift heavy


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> TUT is time under tension so your reps are slower than normal for example i use a 4:0:2:1 on partial dead lifts So for each rep it would be
> 
> 4 seconds down
> 
> ...


This is why I asked...

Tut is up to the individual...

I do a 4,0,4,2

So were kinda on diff pages


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> That's a good way to do it my point is it is not the only way, I cannot squat heavy so a 3:1:2:1 box squat allows me to raise the intensity so I get a good session without needing to lift heavy


I know and agree...

The way i do tut would have me doing a 4 sec positive on a squat lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> This is why I asked...
> 
> Tut is up to the individual...
> 
> ...


Not at all TUT is not a standard set up we both apply time restraints just differently my TUT with say bicep curls would look like yours it all depends on the muscle group trained IMO


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Interesting, may incorporate on certain exercises

Could be good for bis/tris


----------



## zeebodybuilder (Dec 12, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Can someone explain what tut actually is etc


Hi Mark TUT time under tension is basically how long the time it takes for muscles to be under tension for them to grow better. If iv typed that up right, lol.

Basically what caught my attention was all these years I was going under the barbell bench and repping 225lbs for the best speed in eccentric and concentric parts of the movement. As I had fear that without speed I cant rep 10 reps out oh yeah I used to be caffeine high too. But yeh I felt good when I get off the bench thinking iv repped 10 reps on 225lbs the weight given here is a example ok, lol, but thinking about the weight and speed and form of the movement its not right as 10 reps done on 225lbs but hardly any tension was placed on chest for them to grow. and this is what I have been thinking about I REALLY THINK using slightly lower weight and performing the reps in slow controlled movement actually causing more micro tears to the muscle fibers which in turns more damage more tension on muscle and you actuall feel like muscle has done some work. so there is a great chance of it growing.

Also taking the above example 10 reps on 225lb would take me about 15-20 seconds. I have read ever thread through google search and watched some videos on youtube aswell on how TUT training works. there I learnt you need to lower the weights and pick a weight that's not too light and not too heavy but you can perform 8-12 reps per et in slow controlled movement. also each set has to last 40-70 seconds fpor muscle to really grow if your goal is gaining mass. watch videos on youtube mate or serach on TUT time under tension training on google and you will be amazed. I know I have so many spelling mistakes.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

@Therealbigbear uses lots of tut

Be good to have his input on this too?


----------



## zeebodybuilder (Dec 12, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> TUT is time under tension so your reps are slower than normal for example i use a 4:0:2:1 on partial dead lifts So for each rep it would be
> 
> 4 seconds down
> 
> ...


Ok check this I tried to search all over google for a setup on choosing the exercises and start TUT to get muscles growing. I found this on bb.com training page. I took some of it and changed some exercises.

Just used chest and tricep day as to see what I feel.

Exercise Sets x Reps TUT per Rep TUT

Barbell Bench Press 4x8 4012 56

Incline Dumbbell Flyes 4x8 4012 56

Cable Crossovers 4x8 1240 56

Triceps Dumbbell Kickbacks 4x8 1240 56

Skull-Crushers (Lying Triceps Press) 4x8 1240 56

Triceps Pushdowns - Rope Attachment 4x8 1240 56

what I done was decline bench using tut as 4,1,2,1 on all 4 sets weight used 80kg

set 1 lasted 1 min 11 reps using TUt 2 min rest

set 2 lasted 55 seconds 11 reps using TUt 2 min rest

set 3 lasted 50 seconds 9 reps using TUt 2 min rest

set 4 lasted 45 seconds 7 reps using

Ok for above my sets lasted within the growth time which was 40 seconds to 70 seconds. My question here is does it matter that I didn't get the same amount of reps in all sets. as fatigue and pain really killed me here. but I had a bad boy pump I really felt muscles working. I didn't know how much rest to have between sets so chose 2 mins I don't know if it should be 1 min or 1.30 second rest. could you see whats best here. so how does that above set look guys.

inclince dumbbell press 10kg dumbells 4 sets using TUT 4,1,1,1

set 1 12 reps 2 min rest lasted 1 min

set 2 12 reps 2 min rest lasted 1 min

set 3 12 reps 2 min rest lasted 50 seconds

set 4 11 reps 2 min rest the weight I think was sliglthy light but I kept tension on hard and really controlled the weight and pain kicked in.

CABLE crossvers on rack 10kg 4 sets using TUT 4,1,2,1

set 1 11 reps 1 min rest

set2 10 reps 1 min rest

set3 9 reps 1 min rest

set4 9 reps 1 min rest

I shortend the rest here and it really burned the chest felt hard and solid even though weight wasn't that heavy. the question here is same as above does it matter if I cant get all 12 reps in all sets or all 10,s in all for sets or what ever rep number I choose. all the above sets lasted over 55 seconds so these are in growth making time too.

also I try to keep my mind on counting the seconds down as the weight comes down pausing at the bottom 1 seconds and explosive push up or 2 seconds it should take but maybe I do it in 1 and then 1 seconds pause at the top. also some reps are still done fatser then some but the total set still lasts weithin the growth time mark.

then I did some close grip bench press 4 sets using 30kg total weight on bar using TUT

then skull crushers. I will nit list the sets etc etc as you will now have a fair idea on how I did them..

My question here is again how many exercises should I DO for each body part like chest and how many should I do for triceps. as you can see the above set up from bb.com lists 3-4 exercises per body part.

But I don't want to be over training my worout yesterday lasted over 1.30mins which is way too long I know as naturals test burns out which means you are causing more damage then gaining muscle.

Please see above guys..


----------



## zeebodybuilder (Dec 12, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> @Therealbigbear uses lots of tut
> 
> Be good to have his input on this too?


Me too would like to know what he has to say..


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Imo

Tut recruits more fibre than explosive due to load transference to the skeletal frame with explosive

Its very good for developing effective form and focus in an exercise so if you struggle getting anything out of bench press try doing it tut for a few weeks

I dont agree with holds or pause and keep tge tension constant 5 secs up 5 down no pause top or bottom

You can use it in any movement but obviously the bigger the compiund the more taxing it is

I run

12

10

8

6

Less than 6

Then high rep reg speed

Dont be afraid of weight or going as low as 3to4 reps as time still makes it 30to 40 secs under load

For major I pick 3 exercises for minor 1 exercise done tut 1exercise done regular

Personally I wouldnt run for more than 4 weeks straight however I also do a tut then heavy next workout mix which I find really good this can be maintained for a lot longer


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Time under tension is a protocol that instead of counting reps, you count elapsed time.I use it once a week, exclusively.Its not simply using a set time for positive and negative work.The protocol requires a slow deliberate movement, with smooth "zero rest" turnarounds, from positive to negative portions.

Although it can be used on any movement, its by far more beneficial on compounds.The theory being that, sustained work, on large muscle groups, induce a systemic effect on the whole body.

The usual time frames that I use are 1.30 for upper body and 2 minutes for lower body.Take for instance leg press.A very slow speed, of 5/8 seconds on positive and 5/8 seconds on negative.The idea is also to remove any momentum, and outside influences.

Id suggest to start with leg press for one set.Use a 2 minute timing, working to absolute failure.It will take a few workouts to sort resistance ,and you will need a stopwatch.Increase weight when you reach two minutes.Use one set to total failure, as part of a full body workout.Perform it midway, not at the begining because if you do it hard enough you likely wont want to complete the workout.

I used it with my Nautilus duo squat, and because of the systemic effect, that literally paralysed me, for a while began to use it single legged.The pain management is better that way.

Youtube Todd Beard, body by science.You can see an example there.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

zeebodybuilder said:


> Ok check this I tried to search all over google for a setup on choosing the exercises and start TUT to get muscles growing. I found this on bb.com training page. I took some of it and changed some exercises.
> 
> Just used chest and tricep day as to see what I feel.
> 
> ...


no one can tell you how many exercises you need to be fair but a good plan is to stick with compounds


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I have been using a lot of TUT at the moment as I can't stabilise myself enough to lift heavy due to a quad tear.

I really like it and am going to be using it more in my workouts once healed.

I have been doing about 5 reps slow and then finish the set with faster reps.


----------



## zeebodybuilder (Dec 12, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> no one can tell you how many exercises you need to be fair but a good plan is to stick with compounds


Ok but what about for sets. don't you think 4 sets 4 sets again and 4 again is way too much as you can see that's how it was displayed on bb.com site.


----------



## zeebodybuilder (Dec 12, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Imo
> 
> Tut recruits more fibre than explosive due to load transference to the skeletal frame with explosive
> 
> ...


Hi what do you mean by you follow

12

10

8

6

Less than 6

where did you get that from?

also you said don't worry if you get 3-4 reps as long as I slow it down really slow and my set time goes within the 40-60 second growth period.

as what you are using above does that mean you are increasing the weight each set? how much rest are you having between each set then?


----------



## zeebodybuilder (Dec 12, 2013)

I read this one other article where there were explaining about TUT training and they spoke about drop sets and Unilateral assistance. any1 know if this is the same training or something different. after yesterdays chest workout my chest is very sore I have never felt sore only now I realise that I haven't been working my muscles hard enough for growth.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

zeebodybuilder said:


> Hi what do you mean by you follow
> 
> 12
> 
> ...


The numbers are reps per set and yes I increase weight each set

For example I might stsrt on bench with an empty bar and finish on 3 to 3.5 plates a side

As for where I got it from ? I got it from no where I developed it muself after over a year of experimenting


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

zeebodybuilder said:


> Ok but what about for sets. don't you think 4 sets 4 sets again and 4 again is way too much as you can see that's how it was displayed on bb.com site.


you sound like you do not have very much experience so i would not bother with advanced methods such as TUT just stick with the basics 3 exercises, 3-4 sets per exercise at a rep range of 8-12 then manipulate this depending on how you respond....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Would swapping one exercise to TUT from a regular 3 exercise per muscle group be beneficial?

If so, where would you do the TUT, first or last?


----------



## zeebodybuilder (Dec 12, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> you sound like you do not have very much experience so i would not bother with advanced methods such as TUT just stick with the basics 3 exercises, 3-4 sets per exercise at a rep range of 8-12 then manipulate this depending on how you respond....


Yes I don't have much experience with TUT, but I have plenty experience lifting and training history. This is why I created this post to get some clear info.. thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

then i do not understand why you are asking for the amount of sets etc....go by feel there is no one way to do anything if anything this thread has proved this, you are now aware of what TUT is and how many experianced guys implement it into there training so you now need to formulate your plan to include this using the experience you have over how your body responds to training.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Used this method on preacher curls today, fcking liked it


----------

